# What I love about Dubai



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There's far too many people bemoaning their adopted country, and no, this isn't the place to do the "Yes but I hate...."....

So I want to tell you what I love about my chosen city....

I love the "Can do" attitude.
The price of petrol.
Car washes for AED100/month, EVERY morning - no increase in 5 years!
Maids & drivers
Eclectic mix of people.
Party central
The weather (yes, I know it's boring...)

Please add, but nothing negative eh?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Shwarmas.
The call to prayer while sitting outside with a beer in the evening.
Better travel opportunities. (We're from Oz. )
Broadens the minds of my children.
Don't have to pump my own petrol.
No income tax!!

Have to stop before the urge to get negative takes over!


----------



## Kerry13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Post accepted Andy

It's a shame we human beings have to moan in life, wouldn't the world be lovely if we didn't!!
I bet there are some that never have nothing to moan about, but how many do you think that is!
We have a forum to moan, talk about good things, interesting things and overall hear the truthful facts.

Ok maybe you have posted this to hear happy things about Dubai!! sure there is:

Mix of friends from all over the world
A choice of experiencing the high class hotels, malls, marinas of Dubai, to the hussle of Diera, souk, creek all for free!
A chance to tan for us whiteys
still job opportunites more than anywhere else in the world

For me, :thumb:

p.s still gonna moan though.. maybe its a women thing


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Been able to drive past Speed camera's at 160kph in a 120 zone and the camera's don't flash
All you can eat and Drink for F*** all.
The hypocrisy of it all, Sitting in a bar in full traditional Dress, downing Shots of Tequila, Makes me laugh, 
Taking the piss out of other people(other nationalities), and nobody complains about political correctness. ( I will take as much as I give )


----------



## r_showell (Jan 9, 2009)

Roof top bars
Yacht parties
Beaches
Shisha
General open and friendliness of people
Lazy weekends by the pool


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Definitely the weather - as a UK Northerner I will never lose my enthusiasm for sunshine
The fact that you can swim outside all year round
Living in a genuinely multicultural society
The shopping - malls, tailors, knock-off stuff in Karama, plus the almost permanent sales
The crazy road signs - best one yet is "beware of road surprises" on the way to Abu Dhabi


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> There's far too many people bemoaning their adopted country, and no, this isn't the place to do the "Yes but I hate...."....
> 
> So I want to tell you what I love about my chosen city....
> 
> ...


Good call AndyC. About time we had some positivilty around here. 

Agree with your comments, especially the 'can do' part, plus

Availability of nearly everything 
Only having to wear jumpers for one month a year
Shwarmas
Lazy weekends around a pool with friends
Camels by the side of the road (they never fail to amuse me)
Brunches


Life is good. :clap2:

-


----------



## amusgrave (Jun 16, 2009)

definitely the true diversity.
i like the privacy and modesty of people here
and of course the weather.
as well as the proximity to other countries for traveling


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So Shisha, shwarmas and pools would seem to sum it all up!

What about the fact that you always know someone who knows someone.... No matter what they do. eg. Dolphin shaver or biscuit designer - we all know someone who knows one.....

PS. What's a jumper????


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

jumper = tracksuits/track pants


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

aamert said:


> jumper = tracksuits/track pants


ROFLMAO!!!!!!

Made my night.....


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> There's far too many people bemoaning their adopted country, and no, this isn't the place to do the "Yes but I hate...."....
> 
> So I want to tell you what I love about my chosen city....
> 
> ...


dont suppose you used to much coming from tajjikistan and all, so especially for you.....
no real snow
running water (no pipe freeze)
brick houses
traffic lights
linen clothing
friday brunch
shopping malls
abayas (hide a multitude of sins)
etc etc


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

A jumper is a pullover/sweatshirt/jersey type thingy.

I don't know anybody who knows anybody who does anything. I don't get out much.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

flossie said:


> A jumper is a pullover/sweatshirt/jersey type thingy.
> 
> I don't know anybody who knows anybody who does anything. I don't get out much.


Well you are australian so it's no real surprise eh?

And DLNW - don't believe everything you read - this is the internet - people lie about where they're from you know....


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Ja think?? so tell us what you love about your home country........


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> So Shisha, shwarmas and pools would seem to sum it all up!
> 
> What about the fact that you always know someone who knows someone.... No matter what they do. eg. Dolphin shaver or biscuit designer - we all know someone who knows one.....
> 
> PS. What's a jumper????



It's a small community alright, especially in specific areas.

You may not feel the cold, but I do. January this year was realy chilly and I was wearing boots & jumpers, especially in the evenings. 

-


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> It's a small community alright, especially in specific areas.
> 
> You may not feel the cold, but I do. January this year was realy chilly and I was wearing boots & jumpers, especially in the evenings.
> 
> -


Right there with you Elphaba - my Ugg boots even made a few appearances in January - although that may have been because they were a Christmas present and I was determined to wear them regardless!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> It's a small community alright, especially in specific areas.
> 
> You may not feel the cold, but I do. January this year was realy chilly and I was wearing boots & jumpers, especially in the evenings.
> 
> -


And the Damart granny pants!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

katiepotato said:


> Right there with you Elphaba - my Ugg boots even made a few appearances in January - although that may have been because they were a Christmas present and I was determined to wear them regardless!


Classy bird eh - bet you have Crocs too!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And the Damart granny pants!!!


Still wearing them as your concession to the chilly weather?

Your English is very good for a Tajik. Bravo.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well i am a cunning linguist Elph.....


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Well i am a cunning linguist Elph.....


You always have to lower the tone Mr. Capp..... 

And no, I do not own Crocs! Can you really criticise anyone's classiness with that avatar??


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

I've just spent a while reading all these posts, and whilst I have nothing to add(because I've only visited Abu Dhabi once) I must say this is making me "very hungry" for life in the UAE... particularly Dubai/Abu Dhabi.

It seems like there is also something to do, whether it's chilling on the beach, or eating food (which seems to be the most popular).

I loved reading these, and I think it's made some people look on the brighter side of life


----------



## Abacha (Nov 9, 2008)

I love this forum!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

katiepotato said:


> You always have to lower the tone Mr. Capp.....
> 
> And no, I do not own Crocs! Can you really criticise anyone's classiness with that avatar??


You like it then?

Thought it was apt here.....


----------



## MaggiO (Jun 20, 2009)

wow planet dubai

I've just moved here and overwhelmed by the luxury of it all..
no more winter blues in NZ yay!!

no more jumpers either lol.

cheers Andy Cap great thread!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

well..... no general comments ....
but, I had an amazing experience last evening
My missus and I were at the Marina walk, and in her extreme generosity she left he mobile phone and the wallet at one of the seats we were sitting at (not in a restaurant)... we realised this only an hour later while were in the dhow cruise.....
came back - not surprisingly the stuff wasn't there... no one picked up the phone etc etc
we were about to leave for home, when we saw a guard and asked him if we could report it... went to the office... and lo and behold, after some paperwork we saw our stuff - with everything intact.....
couldn't help saying, "only in Dubai"....


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

me
my presence
my humor
my style
and my road rage


----------



## Lara Morin (Feb 21, 2009)

*Staying Positive*

I am new to Dubai and trying to keep positive...here are some of my "look on the bright side" things about Dubai so far:


Not having to use the water heater for a significant portion of the year
The relatively crime free environment
The regal bathrooms everywhere
Amazing Middle Eastern food
Abundant desert roses all over the place
Accessibility to a variety of products, foods, and produce from all over the world.
Meeting very nice people from all over the world
Being able to literally see the entire sun in the afternoons


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Not sure where you are...but I somehow fail to see the sun these days


----------



## Lara Morin (Feb 21, 2009)

*no sun*



Lenochka said:


> Not sure where you are...but I somehow fail to see the sun these days


true! Haven't been able to see much these days. Too hazy.


----------



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

ok, here's my tuppence worths...

- stay in your car with the engine & aircon running (ok ok not safe) while they fill you up & clean your windscreen, all for naff-all

- order a delivery in the office and its there in a jiffy with a smile (just ordered one)

- personal safety not known elsewhere

- no hoodies (ok, not counting hijab/burkas, no offence)

- no 6pack larger louts (apart from 'larger' 4x4 louts) 

- no single mums & their snotty kids (sorry, no offense meant to any on this forum, you know what I mean)

- no threatening/irritating 'mobile window cleaning service' at traffic lights

- no 'mobile pharmaceutical retailers' or their punters (druggies) on the street (or am I being naive?)

- no pimps (or am I being naive again?)

- no PC (been said already?, excepting to the powers that be)

- NO VAT NO TAX! (I know been said already)

- no....

That's enough, over to you...

cheers


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

I luv the famous statement '' *call me if you need anything''*...lol.....


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Manaj,
on some of the items you you are really a bit naive....or you just have not been to the "right" places 

Enjoy 
L.


----------



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> Manaj,
> on some of the items you you are really a bit naive....or you just have not been to the "right" places
> 
> Enjoy
> L.


hmm, ok, can you suggest where I should try out to get err...enlightened?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It begins with a B and ends in urr Dubai!


----------



## kpirani (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Lara, this is Karim Pirani, we met at FIU in Miami, what seems like several lifetimes ago! Hope all is well with you, what are you doing in Dubai?? Would love to catch up.
Karim


----------



## tfd (Feb 16, 2009)

you wouldent no about any a jobs out there would you sounds like you no the score iam a plumber by trade and have loads of building experiece but would do any work possible. thanks tom 28


----------

